# Irritable bowl and bladder?



## Kaasuti (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been having trouble with constant UTI's since i lost my virginity when i was nineteen, but since then i have also been told i have IBS







, i have been to the doctors numerous times and i just got thrown on several drugs/antibiotics that diddn't work.I was eventually referred to see a nurse in 2007 for a scan which came up with me having an overactive bladder, luckily there was nothing else wrong thank god.Since then though i have been suffering with both often at the same time and i wondered if anybody else has the same thing?Also, does anybody get terrible stomach aches the day before their period with ibs? i never used to get any symptoms before!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS tends to act up in sync with women's periods. Even non-IBSers often report some mild GI symptoms around that time.It seems people prone to IBS often tend to be prone to Overactive bladder and the antispasmodics used for both are still the exact same kind of drug. I don't think it matters which one they went for FDA approval for. The drug doesn't know which smooth muscle to target. It will do both bowel and bladder no matter what the drug insert says it is supposed to go after.


----------

